# Say Hello to Matthew :)



## Naimi

Hi Girls,

I will post a more detailed birth story as soon as I can, but just wanted to say thankyou to all of your Congrats and thankyou for Layla for posted for me.

My waters broke finally, after a day of on/off contractions at 11pm on Friday 4th. We went to hospital immediatly as instructed (had previous c-section) and we arrived at about 12.30am. I was examined at 12.40 and was 4cm, however things progressed rather quickly and by 2.15am I had given birth to my beautiful son Matthew. He weighed 7lb 7oz and was perfect in every way. I really couldn't have asked for a better birth. They actually took longer booking me out of hospital than I did giving birth :) I came home at 12pm.

*Matthew and I ~ Our first photo*
https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff29/naimijo/MeandMatthewphotobucket.jpg

*Matthew's first photo*
https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff29/naimijo/Firstpicturephotobucket.jpg

*Matthew, 10 hours old, home at last*
https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff29/naimijo/Matthew1stPicathomephotobucket.jpg

Naimi xx


----------



## Tiffers

CONGRATULATIONS!!! What a beautiful son you have!!! You must be so so proud!! What a wonderful birth story also, sounds like it could not have went much better for you! Congratulations!!


----------



## lilmumma

thats fab your both home already, congratulations on having such a handsome little prince too! He's adorable and looks very well adjusted at home too already. x x x


----------



## Tezzy

wow hes gorgeous! i love his outfit :)


----------



## goldlion

congratulations! he's beautiful


----------



## clairebear

ah congrats hun he is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Kina

Congratulations! What a nice fast delivery you had :)


----------



## Tilly

Aww bless he is gorgeous and you look really well.

Congrats :)


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Aww honey, he is beautiful, congratulations


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aawww congrates hunnixxx


----------



## Wobbles

*CONGRATULATIONS* hun hes such a cutie - ace pics

x x


----------



## mumof5girls(l

congrats hun he is gorgeous.
And wow you get to go home aftre the birth.
We have to stay in over night here :(.


----------



## Samo

Congratulations on an adorable son :). My goodness you got home so soon, 10 hours later and home at last!


----------



## Layla

Congrats again hun!

He is lovely :)

x


----------



## sophie

:hugs: Congrats hun he's beautiful.
xx


----------



## Stef

Congratulations. He is beautiful. x


----------



## CK Too

Wow! I hope I manage to give birth and get home again that quickly!

Congratulations, he´s a real cutie


----------



## shamrockgirl4

hes such a cutie congrats xx welcome matthew


----------



## LilysMummy

You wern't allowed to pop when you were only a day ahead of me :hissy:

Hes gorge though you must be so chuffed!!!!

xxx


----------



## mickey

awesome, he is beautiful :happydance:

congratulations :hi:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations he is such a cutie


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

congrats!


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations, he's so cute


----------



## Jenny

Congrats hon! He's adorable! You did good :hugs:
:crib:


----------



## lorrilou

Awww, he is so cute. Congrats hun.


----------



## mommy2raven

Congrats hes beautiful!!!! xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## NeyNey

Aww my gawwd he's so cute! Congratulations


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's adorable!!


----------



## lili

He is beautiful!! Congratulations..


----------



## freckleonear

Congratulations, he is gorgeous!


----------



## cutie_wutie

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/182/182254ja3as3iatm.gif
*Congrats hunni he's gorgeous xxx you must be so proud xx well done xxxx*


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

congrats hun love his little outits hes absolutley gorgeous xxxxxxx


----------



## ThatGirl

CONGRATS he's lovely hun x


----------



## vicky

aww congratulations hunny


----------



## Carlyanne15

His lovely - Many Congratulations


----------



## Naimi

Thankyou everyone :hugs:


----------



## Mango

What a fast delivery!! Congrats on your lil one! He's so precious! Wishing you all the best :)


----------



## sweetsammi

:hugs:congrats! xx


----------



## Pixie5120

oh my goodness! he's so lovely! lucky you :) good work girl :)


----------



## Tam

Awwww he is lovley! Congratulations! x


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gif
Glad you had a complication free delivery - He is beautiful!


----------



## Lauz_1601

he is so adorable congratulations! and look at you! you dont look like you have just given birth you look great!


----------

